# Rust repair C32 AMG



## C32AMG (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi All,

:newbie:

I'm looking for advice on how to repair the minor, but quite prolific, rust that seems to be occurring on my C32 AMG. Previously the car only had a minor spot on the tailgate and bottom of the driver's door; though for the last month the car has been living in Stockholm, and as such suffering the tail end of the winter road prep. A huge amount of grit and salt is used on the roads here, and it seems to have hit the old MB's weak point very quickly.

The problem is mainly on the arches and tailgate as per the pics below:



























Each arch has at least the first signs of rust now









And a few minor spots on the tailgate

I'm truly gutted about this as I think the car is great, though if it starts looking too tatty it'll have to go.

As a preventative measure I'm washing the car thoroughly each week to remove the dirt/salt build up, though I know once this rot has set in it won't stop. Any advice on how best to deal with this would be appreciated 

Also, Paints4U don't deliver to Sweden as they can't send cans by mail. Can anyone recommend where to get quality paints and clear coat delivered from that will deliver to Stockholm? (or a local based shop)

Thanks in advance for your help! 

J


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

sadly all mercs of that era seem to suffer with this . someone i knew had had theirs repaired by merc for free


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

All Mercs in the UK come with a 30 year anti corrosion warranty,I'm not sure what the terms and conditions are when it comes to making a claim though.Check what warranty you get in Sweden.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

If its got full MB history then they will repair under warranty.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Get a layer of wax on to protect for the short term. I'm sure you have done this tough.


----------



## C32AMG (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the replies.



lofty said:


> All Mercs in the UK come with a 30 year anti corrosion warranty,I'm not sure what the terms and conditions are when it comes to making a claim though.Check what warranty you get in Sweden.





MK1Campaign said:


> If its got full MB history then they will repair under warranty.


This is a UK spec car and, as such, has been covered under the UK warrantee. It's been serviced by independent specialists for the last 2 years. Successful claims against MB for such rust centre around their Mobilo-Life warranty, which states a 30 year guarantee as long as the services have been carried out by a BM service centre. I read about a successful claim against MB for a similar age car in 2011, though this car had all services carried out by MB. I'm thinking that as its 9 years old and not been serviced by BM the last 2 years I might struggle with such an argument. What are your thoughts?

Also, what do you feel my options for repair are? Another forum advised the following fix:
1. Remove the wheels and arch liners
2. Grind off loose paint and rust
3. Paint as normal
4. Waxoil up to the face of the wing
5. Trim the arch liners to prevent them rubbing holes in the paint on the wings before refitting.

Thanks again,

J


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i knew someone that had a merc of the era - due to it not having full mb history his claim was offered at half price


----------



## C32AMG (Mar 31, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> i knew someone that had a merc of the era - due to it not having full mb history his claim was offered at half price


Hi Craig. Thanks for your reply. Was your friend's claim recent, and do you know the process he went through to claim? Would be really interested to find out more.

James


----------

